# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  κριση πανικου η χανω το μυαλο μου?

## margo44

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους-ομοιοπαθεις. 
Ηθελα απλα να γραψω κατι που μου συνεβη χτες το βραδι και με πηγε παλι πισω ενω ημουν λιγο καλυτερα αυτες τις μερες. 

Λοιπον εκει που ειχα ξαπλώσει και διαβαζα το βιβλιο μου αρχιζω παλι και δεν νιωθω καλα. Αρχισω να αισθανομαι παλι ενα βημα πριν την απολυτη τρελα ενα σκαλοπατι πριν το χαος το κεφαλι μου να βραζει η καρδια μου να βρονταει αλλα τοσο εντονα... 
Τρομαξα υπερβολικα εκανα εμετο απο το ανχος μου μαλλον και δεν μπορεσα να ξανακοιμηθω παρα μολις ξημερωσε. Καθε φορα νομιζω οτι χειροτερευω η οτι ειναι η χειροτερη φορα που με επιασε. Τελικα τι γινεται? κανει κυκλους αυτο το πραγμα καποιες μερες εισαι καλυτερα και μετα παρε να εχεις??? θα περασει ποτε ρε γαμωτο ? αρχιζω να χανω την πιστη μου σε εμενα. Αρχιζω και νιωθω οτι ειμαι στο ιδιο σωμα με κατι που θελει να με δυαλυσει εντελως. 
Εγω ειμαι αυτη που θελει να με δυαλυσει ειναι δυνατον???

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

ειμαι σιγουρη πως ηταν κριση πανικου αλλα ισως πιο εντονη απο τις αλλες φορες...κανε υπομονη!περνανε οι κρισεις πανικου...εχω παθει απειρες φορες!!!!!!και παντα τα ιδια συμπτωματα...μερικες φορες εμφανιζω και καινουρια συμπτωματα!!!!!!!εγω υποφερω απο κρισεις πανικου 5 χρονια...καθε φορα σαν να ειναι η πρωτη φορα αισθανομαι!!!!!ξερω οτι μετα τα 30 αρχιζουν και ελαττωνονται οι κρισεις πανικου.κανε ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!!!!!!!!πηγαινεις σε καποιον ειδικο?ποσο καιρο το εχεις?φιλακια

----------


## margo44

εγω ειμαι 31!!!! θα επρεπε να μην εχω!!! (αστειευομαι τρομαρα μου)
εδω και 11 μηνες εχω διαφορα ψυχοτετοια... κριση πανικου, αγοραγοβια και ελαφρια καταθλιψη που εχει προκληθει απο το ανχος. 
Πλουσια τα ελεη!!!!!!!!!! Λυγμ..

----------


## Dalia

Δεν χάνεις το μυαλό σου margo μου.Πανικός ήταν.
Κι εγώ κάθε φορά που με πιάνει κάτι νομίζω ότι αυτό που μου συμβαίνει είναι χειρότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά.
Και με πιάνει αυτή η απελπισία ότι δεν θα απαλλαγώ ποτέ από όλα αυτά.:(

----------


## Dalia

Οσο για την ηλικία δεν το έχω ξανακούσει αυτό,ότι μετά τα 30 ελλατώνονται οι κρίσεις.Λίγο παράξενο μου φαίνεται αυτό.
Ελπίζω να μου περάσουν πολύ πριν τα 30 γιατί δεν θα αντέξω άλλα 7 χρόνια έτσι...

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

ε κι εγω εχω λιγο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη συμπεριφορα,κρισεις πανικου και αγοραφοβια εδω και 5 χρονια!!!!!!!χαχαχα κι εγω πολλα εχω!!!!μην ανησυχεις καταρχην ειμαστε πολλοι σαν εσενα!!!!!!Dalia,εγω εχω 10 χρονια μπροστα μου αλλα πιστευω οτι με την καταλληλη αγωγη περνανε!πριν τα 30!

----------


## Winston_man

Μαργκο ευχομαι καταρχην να εισαι αισθητα καλύτερα τώρα. Μην ανησυχεις μια κριση ηταν πάει περασε τώρα. Μήπως σκέφτηκες κατι που σε αγχωσε και μετα πανικοβλήθηκες και εγινε ολο αυτό? Εχω παθει και γω κατι παρομοιο και κατεληξα νοσοκομειο. Ειχε πεσει η πιεσή μου λογω ενος χαπιου που έπερνα. Πανικοβληθηκα κιολας και εγινε χειροτερο. Αυτο το να κανω εμετο λογω του άγχους το έχω και γω-μοιαζουμε... Καμια φορα ειναι πιθανον (και το λεω από δικη μου εμπειρια αυτο) να εχει να σε πιασει κριση καιρος αρκετος και εκει που είσαι καλά - τσουπ νατη. Παει περασε τωρα μη το σκεφτεσαι και στενοχωριέσαι. Σε ολους τους ομοιοπαθεις εχει τυχει κατι παρόμοιο. Ποσο καιρο είχε να σου συμβει κατι παρόμοιο? Τα παιρνεις τα φαρμακα σου κανονικά?

----------


## ferro

margo μου και μένα όταν η κρίση πανικού είναι βαρβάτη,με χτυπάει κατευθείαν στο στομάχι(εμετοί) και στο έντερο(διάριες).
μην στενοχωριέσαι κριση ήταν και πέρασε!και αν ξαναρθει,πάλι θα ξαναπεράσει;)

----------


## susperia

Ρε παιδια αυτο και σε μενα ειναι το χειροτερο, πριν και αρκετα μετα την κριση να νιωθω οτι θα κανω εμετο. Δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο. 
Και οταν ειναι χαλια το στομαχι ΣΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΤΟ! Αυτο να μην ειχα και πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσα να κουμανταρω τους πανικους πολυ καλυτερα και να μην ανυσηχω πολυ για οταν βγαινω εξω.

----------


## margo44

τελος παντων σημερα ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα καταλαβα παλι οτι αυτο θα συμβαινει που και που αλλα θα περναει. Βεβαια παντα νομιζω οτι αυτη ειναι η φορα που θα μου σπασει ο εγκεφαλος, που θα αρχισω να λεω τα πιο αναρμοστα πραγματα σε ολο τον κοσμο και να φερομαι θεοτρελα. Ας ελπισουμε ποτε να μην ερθει αυτη η μερα ομως ζω με τον φοβο οσο και αν λεει αλλα η λογικη μου.

----------


## guru

καντε υπομονη στα 60 θα ειμαστε μια χαρα!!!! 

οπως και να εχει ,νομιζω ειναι γεγονος οτι οσο περνανε τα χρονια τοσο θα (περναει)και (αυτο) αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι τα 30 ειναι οριο,περισσοτερο φταιει οτι γινετε μερος της ζωης μας...και σαν ολα τα αλλα μας κανει λιγοτερη εντυπωση οταν το ξανασυνανταμε,ετσι εξηγω το μετα τα 30 πολυ λετε.

Η δικη μου αποψη στο θεμα ειναι οτι αφου δεν φευγει, αστο να ερχετε αλλωστε υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα που τα ζουμε καθημερινα και δεν μας φοβιζουν/ενοχλουν.... ειδησεις στο STAR για παραδειγμα:(

----------


## Cristalia

Την πρώτη φορά που έπαθα κρίση πανικού ήτανε πρίν δύο χρόνια,έπεσα για ύπνο και ξαφνικά ένιωθα την γλώσσα μου να τραβιέται προς τα πίσω.Να πνίγομαι.Σηκώθηκα απο το κρεβάτι σίγουρη πως δεν μπορώ να αναπνεύσω,και μια ζαλάδα απίστευτη.Με πήγανε οι γονείς μου στο εφημερεύον μέσα στην νύχτα,όπου φυσικά είπανε πως δεν έχω τίποτα,όσο και αν επέμενα εγώ να με νοσηλέυσουν γιατί ένιωθα πως θα πεθάνω.Ανάπνευσα σε μια σακούλα και με ένα ηρεμιστικό κοιμήθηκα έχοντας δύσκολο ύπνο και κάτι μέσα μου,σαν να πονάει η ψυχή μου.Την άλλη μέρα ήτανε μια φυσιολογική μέρα αλλα ήμουν πολύ τρομαγμένη.Και την ίδια νύχτα μόλις έπεσα να κοιμηθώ πάλι τα ίδια.Αίσθημα πνιγμού,τρέμουλο στο στόμα,κλάμα χωρίς αιτία.Πάλι στο εφημερεύον,πάλι δεν είχα τίποτα,πάλι φόβος αλλα αυτή την φορά ξύπνησα σε άλλη μέρα.Σε μια κουρασμένη μέρα για μένα.Για μια βδομάδα νόμιζα πως έφυγε,αλλα την επόμενη εβδομάδα εμφανίστηκε ξενά.Πάντα τα συμτώματα με ποιάνανε βράδυ,πάντα το αίσθημα πως θα πεθάνω και ενώ πάντα ήξερα πάντα πήγαινα στο νοσοκομείο...
Σταμάτησαν οι κρίσεις όταν είπα στον εαυτό μου πως έχω τον ελεγχό τους.Κάθε φορά που ψιλοένιωθα πως μια κρίση έρχεται,απο ελαφρό μούδιασμα,επέβαλα στην ουσία στον εαυτό μου να το αγνοήσει.Έλεγα θα κοιμηθώ και ας γίνει ότι ΄θέλει δεν θα επηρεάσει αυτη η μ****** την ζωή μου.Και πραγματικά,βοηθήθηκα έτσι για κάποιο διάστημα.Μετά απο 2 χρόνια,φέτος το καλοκαίρι ξαναάρχισαν οι κρίσεις μα αυτή την φορά και με ενα ατελείωτο πονοκέφαλό και γρηγορο ρυθμό σκέψεων που με πεθαίνουν.Εκείνη την ώρα είναι ανακούφιση να σκεφτείς πως μπορεί και να πεθάνεις.Νίωθεις τόσο κουρασμένος να το εμποδίσεις.Αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως πρέπει να πάω σε ειδικό,είδικα μετά την κατάσταση που περνάω με τον φίλο μου και με κουράζει πολύ.
Πάντως πιστεύω πως το μυαλό μας δημιουργεί αυτές τις άσχημες καταστάσεις στο σώμα μας για να μας κάνει να ξεχάσουμε άλλες χειρότερες.Παρατηρώ πως όταν περνάω καλά,οι κρίσεις ΄΄κοιμούντε΄΄ όταν είμαι άσχημα τις ξυπνάω...Οπότε προσπαθώ να κάνω πράγματα που μου αρέσουνε και να αποσχολώ ευχάριστα το μυαλό μου όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι εκείνες τις ώρες.Γιατι να το περνάμε όλο αυτο....δεν ξέρω.

----------


## imagine

Παιδιά, καλησπέρα
εγώ είμαι 38 και σας λέω ότι μετά τα 35 τις έβαλα σε κοντρολ τις κρίσεις και παθαίνω πολύ πολύ σπάνια πια.
Πάλαιψα όμως μια 15ετία μαζίτους, με υφέσεις και εξάρσεις

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

παρηγοπητικο αυτο.κι εμενα ο γιατρος μου εχει πει πως μετα τα 30 οι κρισεις μειωνονται απο μονες τους!!!!!μακαρι αν και εγω με τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη δεν παθαινω συχνα τωρα!15ετια?ουαου!!!!

----------


## margo44

Παιδια γεια σας και παλι!! Αυτες τις μερες εμενα στην αδερφη μου σε μια υπεροχη περιοχη με πολυ πρασινο και η φυση μου εκανε απιστευτο καλο!! Φυσικα δεν νιωθω οτι απαραιτητα εχω ξεπερασει τους πανικους αλλα δεν ειχα και καποια κριση αρκετο καιρο τωρα. Ο φοβος εχει μεινει βεβαια... οπως ξερετε ειναι το πιο δυσκολο να ξεφυγεις απο αυτον. Δεν ξερω καθολου αν αυτο με την ηλικια παιζει καποιο ρολο...Εγω 31 ειμαι.
Αυτο που καταλαβα οτι βοηθαει παρα πολυ ειναι η αλλαγη!! επειδη ολα εχουν μια σειρα στην καθημερινοτητα μας και παρα πολλα τα εχουμε συνδεσει με την μαυρη μας μιζερια πρεπει να σπασουμε αυτη τη συνεχεια. Μια μεγαλη αλλαγη. Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως.. Να εχουμε ενα κινητρο. Κατι να μας δωσει ξανα μεγαλη ορεξη για ζωη.. Προσωπικα τωρα που επεστρεψα σπιτι και ειδα ποσο το σιχαινομαι εδω μεσα αρχισα να ψαχνω για αλλο.
Κατι που ηθελα πολυ καιρο αλλα το ανεβαλα συνεχεια.. ευχομαι το καλυτερο για ολους μας εχουμε υποφερει πολυ...

----------


## Dalia

margo έχεις δίκιο.Οι αλλαγές κάνουν καλό.Πόσο μάλλον όταν έχουμε περάσει πολλές άσχημες καταστάσεις μέσα σε ένα σπίτι,λογικό είναι να θέλουμε να φύγουμε από αυτό.Εγώ από τη μία το έχω σαν καταφύγιο το σπίτι μου,όποτε δεν είμαι καλά θέλω να γυρίσω αμέσως εκεί για ασφάλεια αλλά από την άλλη νιώθω κι εγώ ότι το σιχαίνομαι και σίγουρα θέλω να φύγω από αυτό το σπίτι όποτε θα είμαι σε θέση να το κάνω αυτό.Και γενικά η γειτονιά μου,η περιοχή μου μου προκαλούν ένα άγχος.Νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα όταν βρίσκομαι σε άλλη περιοχή παρά όταν είμαι στη γειτονιά μου.

----------


## mkoo

καλημέρα σε όλους. ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα. όλοι παιρνετε φάρμακα? απευθυνθήκατε κατευθειίαν σε ψυχίατρο? δεν σας βοηθάει η ψυχοθεραπεία? γνωρίζω φυσικά ότι σε πόλλες περιπτώσεις έιναι απαραίτητη η φαρμακευτική αγώγη λόγω μεγάλης πτώσης της λειτουργικότητας του ατόμου απλά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται ως έσχατη λύση καθώς μπορεί να καθυστερήσει την αντιμετώπιση της διαταραχής ή ακόμα και να την διαιωνίσει. Μην νομίζετε, δεν μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς, υπέφερα και εγώ απο κρίσεις πανικού οι οποίες με οδήγησαν σε αγοραφοβία, κλειστοφοβία, υψοφοβία και κάθε είδους -φοβία. Ηθελα όμως να αποφύγω τα χάπια και έτσι προσπάθησα να το αντιμετωπίσω μέσω της γνωσιακής συμπεριφοριστικης κατεύθυνσης. Αρχικά δεν υπήρχε καμία βελτίωση και η έκθεση στα αγχογόνα ερεθίσματα ήταν το μεγαλύτερο βασανιστήριο. Απλά έρχεται κάποια μαγική στιγμή που ο φόβος υποχωρεί σημαντικά και δίνει την θέση του στην ψυχραιμία. Τα συμπτώματα δεν φεύγουν απλά αλλάζει η αντιμετώπιση σου απέναντι τους, δεν σε τρομάζουν πια τόσο πολύ, γίνονται κομμάτι σου. Η ζώη μου δεν θα είναι ποτέ ξανά η ίδια, πιστεύω ότι πάντα θα έχω ζαλάδες και αυτή την ρημάδα την αποπραγματοποίηση που με βασανίζει πιο πολύ απόλα. Αλλά επίσης πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι δεν θα ξαναπάθω σοβαρή κρίση πανικού, γιατί απλά δεν με πανικοβάλλουν τα συμπτώματα μου(και κρίση πανικού χωρίς πανικό δεν νοείται), ξέρω πως να τα αντιμετωπίσω, τι να κάνω για να ηρεμήσω και έχω πάψει να τα μισώ και να τα πάλευω, τα έχω αποδεχτεί. Ξέρω πως κάθε περίπτωση είναι ξεχωριστή και ότι ίσως τα συμπτωματά μου να ήταν πιο ελαφρά απο κάποιων άλλων απλά ήθελα να δώσω κουράγιο σε κάποιους που είναι κουρασμένοι και απελπισμένοι δείχνοντας τους ότι κάποιος βρήκε τον δρόμο έξω απο αυτήν την άσχημη κατάσταση και ότι δεν είναι αδύνατο, απλά θέλει πολύ υπομονή και πίστη στον εαυτο σας.

----------


## imagine

mkoo συμφωνώ με όσα γράφεις, και γω τις ελέγχω τις κρίσεις πανικού πιά, και γι αυτό δεν είναι ούτε συχνές, ούτ ισχυρές πλέον.
Τον δύσκολο καιρό όμως που πάθαινα πολλές κάθε μέρα μαζί με όλες τις -φοβίες όπως λες, το χρειαζόμουν το αγχολυτικό μου.
Έχεις δίκιο, άμα τον σνομπάρεις τον πανικό και μάθεις να μην του δίνεις σημασία, τι διάολο, δεν είναι πια πανικός!
@ ντάλια και μάργκο, η ύπαρξη στόχου στη ζωή μου(να πραγματοποιήσω αλλαγές που ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θέλω) νομίζω πως ήταν το ισχυρότερο φάρμακο για μένα.

----------


## margo44

Εγω δεν εχω παρει φαρμακα και ουτε θα παρω ποτε εκτος και αν με κλεισουν σε ιδυμα και μου τα δινουν με το ζορι :) 

εχω κανει κατα διαστηματα ψυχοθεραπεια και κανω εδω και ενα χρονο ομοιοπαθητικη (τωρα παλι αρχισα). Και εμενα το πιο βασανιστικο συναισθημα ειναι αυτο της αποπροσωποιησης. Σαν να ειμαι σε ονειρο ενω φυσικα ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι. Φυσικα ολο αυτο ειναι μια τρομακτικη δοκιμασια που για να βγεις θελει πολυ πιστη στον εαυτο σου. 

Και εγω θελω αφανταστα να αρχισω να ζω οπως πριν, αλλα ακομα εχω πολυ δρομο. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να αρχιζεις να κανεις ολα αυτα που σε τρομαζουν αλλα πρεπει να πιεστουμε αλλος δρομος δεν υπαρχει. ελπιζω παντα για το καλυτερο! 
Πιστη που ειναι πολυ ευκολο να χασεις λογω της αδυναμιας που αισθανεσαι νοητικης και σωματικης. Κατι σε ελενχει που εσυ δεν μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις. Ενας βιασμος της ψυχης που σε αφηνει ενα πλασμα που λιγο θυμιζει αυτο που καποτε υπηρξες.

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

imagine εχεις απολυτο δικιο!συμφωνω μαζι σου!οι αλλαγες που θελουμε πραγματικα κανουν καλο!εγω παντως το προσπαθησα και σε ψυχολογο αλλα τπτ!γιαυτο προτιμω να παιρνω το αγχολυτικο μου και το αντικαταθλιπτικο μου να μπορω να ειμαι λειτουργικη και οχι να υποφερω!!!!!

----------

